# Australian moving to Phuket with baby



## chubba (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi
I'm Australian moving to Phuket next month with a 3 month old baby.
I would appreciate any information on the following:
What baby products/brands are available (formuls, bottles ect)
Where's best place to buy baby things (cot, change table ect)
Is there an expat mothers group for babies?
We are thinking about renting a property in the Laguna area. Is this a good place to be situated to meet up with other mums and bubs?
Thank you


----------



## carly80 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, I've been searching for the same info and keep coming across your post! So, how is it going for you over there? I'm moving there next month with my 5 month old so I guess my main question is where Nan HA Gold is readily available and any of the answers to the questions you were asking would be great if you don't mind. Looking at the Kata, Bangtao area, where did you end up? Thanks so much (if you ever get this!) Cheers, Carly


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi. I would suggest that you might get a better response posting in a phuket-specific online forum (there are several - just google on 'phuket expat forum'

I would be surprised if you can't find most better known brands of baby stuff in large dept stores/malls in major centres and/or supermarkets that cater to expats. Be ready for a possible shock re: prices as generally products that only expats want/buy are sold at a premium (and that includes a lot of baby products). Some durable items you will see listed for sale 2nd hand in expat mags and bulletin boards (e.g. cots, play pens, etc)

If you have a very specific product query then it may be worth googling on "thailand + product name" to identify the Thai distributor and then contact them to ask stockists


----------



## carly80 (Jul 24, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Hi. I would suggest that you might get a better response posting in a phuket-specific online forum (there are several - just google on 'phuket expat forum'
> 
> I would be surprised if you can't find most better known brands of baby stuff in large dept stores/malls in major centres and/or supermarkets that cater to expats. Be ready for a possible shock re: prices as generally products that only expats want/buy are sold at a premium (and that includes a lot of baby products). Some durable items you will see listed for sale 2nd hand in expat mags and bulletin boards (e.g. cots, play pens, etc)
> 
> If you have a very specific product query then it may be worth googling on "thailand + product name" to identify the Thai distributor and then contact them to ask stockists


Hi, thanks so much for the info! Have come across chicky net which I think will be amazing to meet people!! Cheers


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi -something i know absolutely nothing about! but I looked online for TescoLotus supermarkets, their latest online brochure there are some baby food things on P6 (attached).
This is likely my first and last contribution to the world of baby products. On Phuket there is also Villa Mart, there was one near us in Chalong that stocked a variety of Australian products, cereal, wine, cheese, steak (never looked in the baby range) - think there are enough expats on Phuket that you'll have no problem getting the items you need.


----------

